# Service colours (not flags)



## Tibbson (1 Jan 2011)

I am wondering if there have ever been any official colours decreed for any of the major branches of the Canadian military.  I know there are various colours traditionally associated with them such as sky blue for Air Force, navy blue for the Navy and darker green for the Army but has there ever been anything official on any of that.   

The closest I have been able to find is a notation to the above colours when someone designed and registered a tartan but that could just be their interpretation of the best colours to use.  Mind you, it sounds about right.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Pusser (1 Jan 2011)

Usually when colours are used to denote the three environments, we use red for the Army.  For example the Logistics Branch flag and the CiC Unit Commendation flag both use dark blue, light blue and red stripes.


----------



## CombatDoc (2 Jan 2011)

Colours for Health Services are maroon (medical) and dark green (dental).


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2011)

Tibbson said:
			
		

> I am wondering if there have ever been any official colours decreed for any of the major branches of the Canadian military.  I know there are various colours traditionally associated with them such as sky blue for Air Force, navy blue for the Navy and darker green for the Army but has there ever been anything official on any of that.
> 
> The closest I have been able to find is a notation to the above colours when someone designed and registered a tartan but that could just be their interpretation of the best colours to use.  Mind you, it sounds about right.
> 
> Any thoughts?



If you look in the CF Dress Manual, you will find the different colours for the various Elements, Branches and Units.  The facings on Mess Kit usually reflect those of the Element, Branch or Unit.


----------



## RHLIDRUMMER (27 Jul 2014)

Signals Regiments now EME colours were to my knowledge light blue and white. The famous Toronto a Signals Trumpet Band  carries a blue/ white flag in their Colour Party.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Jul 2014)

The RCCS colours, on the Corps flag, for example, were blue, green and gery.







The white over blue flags were _tactical_, based on the colour of signalling flags used in the 19th and early 20th century and which formed part of the first Signals cap badge:






... the white over blue was also used, starting in World War I as the tactical identifier on signs, arm bands, etc:






Also, don't forget rifle green, black and red for rifle and light infantry regiments, worn on khaki uniforms prior to 1970:


----------

